# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  حال الهاشمي صاحب قناة الحقيقة

## الصحاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 


اريد راي مشايخ الامارات وطلاب العلم
في حال الهاشمي صاحب قناة الحقيقة 
للرقية الشرعية .. 

ما رأيكم فيها وهل ينصح بالاستماع لها 

واني اعرف عن حالة انه ساحر

هل اجد اقول عندكم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبوإبراهيم

للرفع.

----------


## الصحاري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
ننتظر الفائدة

----------


## الصحاري

لا اجد من يعرف الرجل

----------


## أبو فراس

الذي أعرفه أنه نصاب وسجن عدة مرات لكن ليس لدي معرفة بمن تكلم فيه من أهل العلم

----------


## العوضي

تفضل وأقرأ ما في هذا الرابط 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E5%C7%D4%E3%ED

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم يا عوضي

----------


## أبو معاذ اليمني

هل صحيح أنه مات منتحرا
أم لا يزال؟!!

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

عليك بموقع الاخ خالد الحبشي 

http://www.alroqya.com/

واذا تريد راقي من الامارات ابلغني حتى انسق معهم 

واترك مايريبك ...

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... 
على ما قدم لموضوع الساحر محمد الهاشمي
نريد اجمع قدر ما يمكن 
لنحدر الناس وخاصتا العوام
يغتر الانسان منه
لا يقوم بقناتة غير القران
والله المستعان

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي هشام الهاشمي 
جزاك الله خير على الخدمة
ولكن نريد تبين حال الرجال
للعوام
وشكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...
على عملك فعل الخير

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

الى   الان   ما في  اثبات   انه  مشعوذ  

او ساحر 

ابي  اثبات   حتى  نتكلم   بشكل  واضح

لى  زميل    تعب  من  علاج  امه   هنا  في السعوديه
وذهب  له    يقول   اعطاني  مسجل  قران  وبعض  الاعشاب

وبعدها  يقول   تسنت  واضائف  الكلى  بشل   ملحوظ

كيف نفسر  هذا

ما في شعوذه  ولا شي

نبي اثبات   يا طلاب   العلم

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

منذ أسبوع أو أقل وقفت على مقال في صحيفة جزائرية  حول هذه القناة
وهذا نص المقال : من جريدة الشروق اليومية : 

بعد Lbc اللبنانية عائلة جزائرية تتهم قناة الحقيقة 'بقتل' مريضتها

تاريخ المقال 08/06/2007
تبحث عائلة جزائرية تقطن بولاية قسنطينة عن طريقة قانونية لرفع دعوى قضائية ضد قناة "الحقيقة" الفضائية متهمة إياها في تأزيم وضع مريضتها التي ساءت أحوالها إلى حد الموت، منذ أن قررت هذه العائلة الإتصال بهاته القناة التي تزعم مداواة مختلف الأمراض المستعصية عبر الأعشاب والرقية الشرعية، عائلة بولحيش التي راهنت على ما تبثه هاته الفضائية الذائعة الصيت.

صدقت تلك الإعترافات التي تقدمها القناة التي تظهر يوميا العشرات من الرجال ومن النسوة الذين يتحدثون عن شفائهم من أمراض مستعصية بفضل وصفة الشيخ محمد الهاشمي المكونة من أشياء "سرية" لا يتم الكشف عنها... وحسب هاته العائلة فإن الإتصال عبر الهواتف التي تعلنها القناة دائما على شاشتها لم يوصل إلى أي رد، مما جعلهم يبحثون عن "واسطات" متعددة كلفتهم الكثير من الأموال بالعملة الصعبة كانت تصب "بالأورو" من أحد أقارب العائلة بفرنسا في حسابات الشيخ بأبوظبي. 

وارتكبت العائلة هفوة كبيرة عندما أوقفت العلاج الكيميائي لمريضتها المصابة بسرطان الثدي والتي تدهورت صحتها بعد أن فشلت كل محاولات العلاج وأدخلت اليأس في نفوس أهل المريضة مما جعلهم يتعلقون بأي "قشة" للنجاة وساروا خلف "سراب" الحقيقة إلى درجة أنهم توقفوا عن المعالجة الكيميائية لتصل معاناة المريضة إلى أقصى درجاتها، وهي في انتظار الأعشاب والوصفة السحرية التي لم تصل أصلا.. وكثيرا ما كان الأهل يضعون هاته المريضة قبالة شاشة التلفزيون لتستمع إلى القراءات القرآنية التي تبث من هاته القناة. 

شقيق مريضة أخرى من برج بوعريريج أخطرنا بدوره بأنه حاول مرارا الإتصال عبر الهواتف الكثيرة التي تعلنها القناة وعندما فشل إتصل مباشرة عبر رسالة خطية بسفارة الجزائر في سلطنة عمان وكانت مفاجأته الكبيرة هو الإتصال الهاتفي من السفارة من أحد أعضاء السلك الديبلوماسي الجزائري الذي قدم النصيحة لهذا الجزائري ومعلومات عن القناة فضل هذا المواطن عدم كشفها حسب الوعد الذي قطعه على نفسه مع السفارة. 

وإذا كانت عائلة بولحيش قد باشرت بعض الإجراءات من فرنسا بالخصوص لأجل مقاضاة هاته القناة بتهمة تغليطها والإحتيال عليها الذي أدى إلى وفاة واحدة من الأهل "مريضة بسرطان الثدي" فإن قضية قناة الحقيقة وما تثيره من جدل دخلت أيضا أروقة المحاكم مع متابعين لها من سوريا، حيث تحدث الشاكون عن أموال كثيرة صبوها في حسابات محمد راشد عبد الهاشمي في مصارف سوريا وأبو ظبي بلغت أزيد من 50 ألف ليرة مقابل كمشة من الأعشاب والكتابات القرآنية لم تزد المريض إلا آلاما إضافية. 

وإذا كانت سوريا قد حركت المجتمع بكل أطيافه من أطباء أكدوا بأن الأعشاب لا يمكنها أبدا قتل الخلايا السرطانية مهما كان نوعها، ورجال دين وعلى رأسهم الشيخ البوطي الذي انتقد هاته القناة واعتبر وصفها للرقية التي تقوم بها بالشرعية ضلال وبهتان.. إذا كان هذا هو الحال في سوريا فإنه في الجزائر مازالت اليتيمة تقدم برامجها المنفرة التي جعلت المتفرجين يلجأون إلى فضائيات أخرى بعضها يدعو إلى الإباحية ويشجع البنات على الهروب من البيت وأخرى تستعمل الدين لأجل بلوغ أهداف مادية تؤدي إلى "تفقير" بعض العائلات وتجهيلها وربما التسبب في قتل بعض أفرادها. 

ب. عيسى

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... 
نحن نعلم عنه انه فية كذا وكذا

ولكن طلب مني بعض الخوة تبين حال الهاشمي
ونريد من اخواني تبين لي 
احسبكم ثقاة والله حسيبكم

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

اتمنى   ان  اتزود    بما  سثبت  انه  ساحر   او  مشعوذ

حتى  تكون  عندنا   حجه   لمن  يناقش

اما  الكلام   فكثير

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله
بس اجمع 
وازودكم

----------


## عبد الكريم

أضن بأن الرجل نشط ويقوم بدوره وبمهنته كما يرام وله شيء يهتم به وعضو نافع في المجتمع والدليل على ذلك ردود الإخوة وتصريحاتهم عبر القناة.

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

عجل  علينا   اخي   بما  يثبت   انه  ساحر  او  مشعوذ

----------


## أبو الدرداء

نرجو من الأخ الكريم الإسراع فى ذلك فشره تفاقم وشكرا

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي لا نستطيع تكلم عن الرجل لا بدليل
ان شاء الله اوعدكم اتي بحال الرجل

----------


## جواد الفجر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأسبوع الماضي رأيت هذه القناة لا أجد فيها أي من المنكرات، ولكن الذي لفت نظري أن الرجل يقول بأن وزارة الصحة اعترفت بخطئها تجاهه وأن أدويته سليمه 100% ولكن هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن تثبته إلا بيان رسمي من وزارة الصحة، كما عقب بكلام لمشايخ ودعاة أبرزهم الشيخ عادل بن سالم الكلباني.

يقول أنه قد أخذ الدكتوراه من جامعة دنفر الأمركية تخصص طب بديل ولكن الجامعة أكدت بأنها لم تدرس هذا التخصص منذ ما يقارب 70 سنه

----------


## جواد الفجر

الصحة تحذّر والهاشمي يعلن مرغلاني لـ( الجزيرة ):
مدّعي الطب لا يحمل مؤهلاً أو ترخيصاً بالمهنة وإعلاناته تحدٍ للوزارة


* الرياض - منيرة المشخص:
أكد مدير الإدارة العامة للإعلام والتوعية الصحية بوزارة الصحة د.خالد مرغلاني ل(الجزيرة) أن ما قام به الدكتور محمد الهاشمي من نشره إعلاناً لمركزه الطبي في إحدى الصحف المحلية يعد تحدياً سافراً لتصريح وزارة الصحة الذي حذرت فيه المواطنين والمقيمين من التعامل معه بأي حال من الأحوال وذلك لعدم استناده على أسس علمية.
واستخدم د.مرغلاني وصف (مدّعي الطب) في إشارة إلى الهاشمي مؤكداً في السياق ذاته أن الخلطات العشبية التي يقوم بتحضيرها وبيعها للأشخاص الذين يترددون عليه لم يثبت أنها آمنة وقد تسبب مضاعفات خطيرة، وأضاف أن طريقة تحضيرها غير علمية وغير خاضعة للرقابة ومعايير جودة التصنيع الدوائية.
وأوضح د.مرغلاني في ثنايا حديثه أن الهاشمي يقوم باستغلال حاجة المصابين بأمراض مستعصية مدعياً قدرته على علاج تلك الأمراض دون تقديم إثبات علمي يبين مصداقية هذا الإدعاء. وأشار مرغلاني إلى أن استجابة المريض لا تتعدى الأثر الوهمي للعلاج. وتحدث عن الهاشمي قائلاً: (يُظهر في العديد من المقابلات مدى عدم إلمامه الصحيح بخواص الصحة والمرض، كما أنه لا يحمل أي شهادة علمية تثبت أنه طبيب وليس لديه أي ترخيص أو موافقة للمزاولة الطبية من الوزارة.
كما انه يدّعي في مقابلاته في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة أن خلطاته مجازة ومرخصة من وزارة الصحة وهذا خلاف الواقع حيث إنه لم يتقدم لوزارة الصحة بتسجيل.

----------


## أبو الدرداء

نرجو الإسـراع بكشف حقيقة هذا الرجل والله المستعان

----------


## الصحاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
توجد مقاطع العلامة صالح السحيمي حفظه الله
والشيخ العلامة صالح الحيدان حفظة الله
والعلامة المفتي عبدالعزيز ال الشيخ حفظة الله

تبين حقيقة الرجل

ليس عندي جهاز رفع الصوت مسجل بهاتفي

توجد في محاضراتهم اتمنى من يستطيع تفريغها يفرغ او اخد الفتوى من المقطع لقلة علمي بهذا الامور



أولاً : محاضرة للشيخ / صالح بن محمد اللحيدان 
- حفظه الله -
بعنوان : لقاء مفتوح
http://www.mediafire.com/?8yymznmgj00
ثانياً : محاضرة للشيخ / صالح بن سعد السحيمي 
- حفظه الله -
بعنوان : أسباب تحصيل العلم
http://www.mediafire.com/?d901ljc3qne

ان شاء الله اوفر لكم الشيخ عبد العزيز ال الشيخ في لقاء مع سماحة المفتي ان استطاع احد توفيرة شكرة لجهدة

والله الموفق.

ومحاضرة الشيخ صالح السحيمي فيها امور يجب معرفتها واشخاص ودعاة يدعون الدعوة لله.

----------


## الصحاري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أما أنا فيكفيني أنه كذاب ولو في موضوع الشهادة

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم  حقيقة موضوع الرقية الشرعية بصفة عامة موضوع جدير بالطرح والنقاش بين العلماء عامة وطلبة العلم خاصة ، فظاهرة إنتشار الرقاة المهنيين في الآونـــة الأخيرة تستدعي الوقوف عندها ومعالجتها والاهتمام بها أكثر، ليس على مستوى قناة الحقيقة فحسب بل على مستوى العالم الاسلامي أجمع .
ثم إن الهيئات الرسمية على مستوى الدول والحكومات لم تهتم بالموضوع ، ولم تتكرم بمراقبته ومتابعته بل ومعاقبة من يتسبب في إحداث الضرر بالأفراد ، ولا أكون مغاليا إذا قلت لكم أن بعض رواد هؤلاء هم شخصيات ، أو بعض أفراد أسرهم ، وهم بذلك يوفرون الحماية الساترة لهؤلاءالدجالين، فأصبح من هب ودب يحمل لقب الراقي بل قل طبيب أعشاب بدون شهادة مدرسية في المرحلة الابتدائية ناهيك عن الدرسات العليا ، ورصيد الرقاة الممتهنين لهذه الحرفة التجارية من القرآن الكريم والعلوم الشرعية في الغالب -أقول في الغالب - معدوم ، وإني من وجهة نظر قصيرة أرى والله أعلم أن سبب إنتشار هذه الظاهرة الجديدة يعود إلى الظروف الاجتماعية التي يعيشها الانسان في المجتمات العربية من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى ظاهرة العنوسة فغالب المترددين على الرقاة هم من الجنس اللطيف - بالقين- لسبب متى يتقدم الفارس الموعود ، أو البحث عن السبل التي تأتي به؟؟.
هذا لايعني أنني لاأؤمن بالرقية الشرعية ، إنما المقصود هل شروط الراقي متوفر في رقاة اليوم؟.
أما مسألة الهاشمي يرحمه الله -فلا تعدوأن تكون  ظاهرة جديدة  تلقاها المجتمع  كما تلقى غيرها من الظواهر الأخرى كالشعوذة والسحر وغير ذلك .
وأعرف أشخاص كانوا يقيفون أمام شاشة القناة لساعات فبفضل  الهاشمي أصيبوا بالوسواس وبعضهم صرع ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .فجزاك الله بما أنت أهلا له يا أيها الهاشمي لما تقدم من وساويس وشكوك في سكنى الجن للبيوت واضطرابات نفسية وشكوك في الذات  للرجال والنساء على حد سواء .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجهة نظر -(ابتسامة)

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

حد الساحر ضربة بالسيف
والقذف بالسحر، خطير، فإن الراجح فيه أن الساحر خارج عن الإسلام لقوله تعالى:" وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر".

وأما أنه يأكل أموال الناس بالباطل، 
أو أنه يتطبب وليس بطبيب، فهذا أمر آخر، وقد ورد في الحديث:" من تطبب وليس بطبيب فهو ضامن".

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

السلام عليكم كيف حالك أخي الكريم ...
أرجو أن تضع لنا أدلتك مشكورا غير مأمور

----------


## الصحاري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الدلتي اقوال اهل العلم  واذهب بنفسك في منطقة البريمي في عمان مجاورة منطقة العين في الامارات 
تعرض علاجك عند السكرتيرية اموجودة وتحمل من فتنت النساء ثم تخرج من عندها مع الوصفة الى الصيدلية واخد الكيس لا ترى الهاشمي ولا غيرة ترى السكرتيرية والبنات في الصيدلة او رجل ؟
اسال الله ان يهدية

----------


## الاصايل نت

الله يجزاكم خير على توضيح هذه القضيه 
لاني كنت مقبل للعلاج عنده صح اني سمعت عنه كلام 
بس ما صدقت والآن وبهذا المنتدى صدقت لان الكلام ما يطلع الا من
ناس ثقه بارك الله فيكم وكلل مساعيكم واظهر الحق على يديكم

----------

